# Former volunteer firefighter makes fake 911 calls



## MMiz (Dec 16, 2004)

*Ex-Firefighter Charged in Fake 911 Calls*

STOWE, Vt. (AP) - A former volunteer firefighter is facing charges that he made a series of false 911 calls so he could watch fire engines race toward fabricated emergencies.

Donald Griggs, 19, has pleaded not guilty to charges of false public alarms and false reports to law-enforcement officials. He was released on conditions following his arraignment last week in Vermont District Court in Barre, said Evelyn Bailey, executive director of the Vermont Enhanced 911 Board.

[Read More!]


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 17, 2004)

Dumbass.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Dec 17 2004, 09:55 AM
> * Dumbass. *


 Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Dec 17 2004, 11:55 AM
> * Dumbass. *


 You said it best capt.


----------



## lindsayn2 (Dec 18, 2004)

I think we all get a good feeling inside of us when we are in our personal vehicles and we see a fire engine or ambulance roll by us running hot with lights and sirens but wow!!! can we say psycho!!  That is going a bit over the edge there.


----------



## ma2va92 (Dec 18, 2004)

Now he needs a room were his view is of the inmates walking by him


----------



## EMTAngel4 (Dec 22, 2004)

But you haven't lived til you've seen it done by a memeber just so he can be the first one in the officers seat.


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMTAngel4_@Dec 22 2004, 04:28 PM
> * But you haven't lived til you've seen it done by a memeber just so he can be the first one in the officers seat. *


 Or you have the discussion about this time of year about which payphone to use to call in something "BS" - unknown type fire, MVA, unk. Injuries, something to roll the FD and/or EMS - by the Captain and EMS LT, so that the Co. has the first run of the year.

And on top of that we had an unknown type fire in THAT area in the early morning of 1/1 (not first call of county) from some kids and a bonfire.......


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 23, 2004)

Two years ago we had runs at 11:30pm 12/31 and 12:30am 1/1.  Fun stuff. Some guys showed up in tuxes because they were at a black tie party.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Dec 23 2004, 11:47 AM
> * Some guys showed up in tuxes because they were at a black tie party. *


 I guess they wanted to ride in style. :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2004)

:angry: 
I was just informed tonight that one of our volunteer FF's was arrested for arson in conjunction with a string of wildland fires throughout the center part of the state last summer.  I haven't heard anything official yet, but the door combinations were changed at all of our stations today, and on short notice.

The really sad part about this is that this person was one hell of a FF, and won our FF of the Year Award for several years in a row.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 24, 2004)

You know, that just really frosts my butt when that happens.  Really, there needs to be a special place in hell for FF that start fires.

But I am sure you know, often times the FF turned arsonist really is a "great guy" or a "great FF" or something of the sort.

Sorry to hear that though.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Dec 23 2004, 10:08 PM
> * :angry:
> I was just informed tonight that one of our volunteer FF's was arrested for arson in conjunction with a string of wildland fires throughout the center part of the state last summer.  I haven't heard anything official yet, but the door combinations were changed at all of our stations today, and on short notice.
> 
> The really sad part about this is that this person was one hell of a FF, and won our FF of the Year Award for several years in a row. *


  :angry:    :angry: 

I understand your feelings. It really sucks when someone you know is doing something That wrong, and you kick yourself for not seeing it. Been there, Done that.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Dec 23 2004, 11:08 PM
> * :angry:
> I was just informed tonight that one of our volunteer FF's was arrested for arson in conjunction with a string of wildland fires throughout the center part of the state last summer.  I haven't heard anything official yet, but the door combinations were changed at all of our stations today, and on short notice.
> 
> The really sad part about this is that this person was one hell of a FF, and won our FF of the Year Award for several years in a row. *


 That sucks... I can't believe that happenes still. I hate the fact that background investigations aren't provided on every applicant that walks in.

I'm genuinely sorry to hear the news.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Dec 25 2004, 05:13 PM
> * That sucks... I can't believe that happenes still. I hate the fact that background investigations aren't provided on every applicant that walks in.
> 
> I'm genuinely sorry to hear the news. *


 We DO perform background checks (criminal, driving, and reference) on ALL of our applicants.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 25, 2004)

I guess that means the only other thing is psychological testing. That stinks that that one slipped through the cracks tho.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Dec 26, 2004)

*Background checks are good tool, however they don't always screen out those nuts that haven't been caught yet. A vollie department here, had a guy who cleared all checks and was a "good guy" too, until he was arrested for assaulting females with a gun (random assaults, multiple incidents, finally got caught). He's serving time now. His arrest divided a lot of folks on that department. Needless to say, I feel the guy got what he deserved. *


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Dec 23 2004, 10:08 PM
> * :angry:
> I was just informed tonight that one of our volunteer FF's was arrested for arson in conjunction with a string of wildland fires throughout the center part of the state last summer.  I haven't heard anything official yet, but the door combinations were changed at all of our stations today, and on short notice.
> 
> The really sad part about this is that this person was one hell of a FF, and won our FF of the Year Award for several years in a row. *


 I'm late on this one, but wow!

I'd imagine this is one of those things that you just can't pick up on a background check or screening.

On a side note, when I came home from school break and went into the station to check out the schedule, I couldn't remember the door's combination.  I stood out there for 10 minutes in the michigan cold knocking on the garage's glass windows until a medic opened the door for me.  Being that I work nights, and he works days, I had to explain to him that I still worked for the company.  He didn't quite believe me.

Needless to say, it seems the company changes the code at least once a month, and I never get the page.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 26, 2004)

Oops.  

I don't use my narcs often enough - I'm worried I'll need them and won't remember the sequence of spin the dial, enter the code, enter my pin, enter my key, spin, open... and I'm not even sure right now that those are the right steps!  Oiy.


----------



## Jon (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz+Dec 26 2004, 10:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MMiz @ Dec 26 2004, 10:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
 don't feel that bad - I used to work retail (I guess I still do) and I was very much PRN. It was the running joke that, yeah, they changed the combination - LAST MONTH.

Oh, and I'm sitting at work, and think I might be working a double because one of the 2nd shift guys was on a BIGGG job last night - 3+ Alarms, and is still there, since, like, 3am.

<!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Dec 26 2004, 11:24 PM
*Oops. 

I don't use my narcs often enough - I'm worried I'll need them and won't remember the sequence of spin the dial, enter the code, enter my pin, enter my key, spin, open... and I'm not even sure right now that those are the right steps! Oiy. *[/quote]

Don't feel bad, RescueCpt - at least you don't have to worry about the Narcs getting stolen


----------



## ProbeGT (Dec 29, 2004)

He should be sent straight to jail, just for being stupid.
The ff's have enough to worry about without having to respond to some


> *Dumbass*


 that wants to make prank calls or start some BS fires.

If people were sent to jail for doing stupid things, like this guy, than there would be a lot more people in jail.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 29, 2004)

hmmmm....counting the number of Dumbass things I have done...I am SURE glad they dont send people to jail....They would have a SUITE for me there


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 29 2004, 06:15 AM
> * hmmmm....counting the number of Dumbass things I have done...I am SURE glad they dont send people to jail....They would have a SUITE for me there *


 Hey I can relate to that!! My first marriage would have gotten me life without parole all by its lonesome!!


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 29 2004, 06:15 AM
> * hmmmm....counting the number of Dumbass things I have done...I am SURE glad they dont send people to jail....They would have a SUITE for me there *


 Hey I can relate to that!! My first marriage alone would have gotten me life without parole!!


----------

